# Lactose free products



## Saruman (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I was hoping someone here might be able to help me understand something about lactose free diet.

So I have IBS and I've been off lactose for quite some time now and that's really helped my gut. It hasn't been easy, especially since you can't find a lot of lactose free products where I live, except milk.

Anyway, every morning I eat cornflakes with lactose free milk and I haven't noticed any disturbances caused by it. Now, recently I noticed some lactose free cheeses and cookies in the local supermarket which has really cheered me up and I decided to try them out. Without going into too much detail, they really upset my stomach so I decided I won't be trying those again. 
The question is how is it possible that I can't digest those lactose free products while I can digest lactose free milk? Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Bob6419 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone;

There are many lactose free food that you can eat are yogurt, cheese, rice milk and coconut milk.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Goat products are really good for me, and better for your health as well!

Not my favorite taste but I have adjusted and am doing fine.


----------



## Amanda Malachesky (5 mo ago)

Saruman said:


> The question is how is it possible that I can't digest those lactose free products while I can digest lactose free milk? Has anyone had a similar experience?


There may be additional additives in the lactose free products that bother your stomach. Cheeses and yogurts sometimes have ingredients that can flare you. Check out the ingredient lists. Yogurts in particular sometimes contain prebiotic fibers, like inulin, which can really flare IBS symptoms.


----------

